# So This Is Hail!!



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well in case anyone wants to know how the '05 OUTBACKS hold up to sever Hail damage -- here goes...

We had a terrific Hail storm come through here a few days ago... tore up allot of tree branches, pounded the hood of my Xterra to the point that it looks like a model for the lunar surface now, and much of the neighborhood had roof damage to their homes...

The trailer did great though ... while it was hailing I shined my spotlight over to the trailer and watched the golf ball size hail hit the trailer and bounce a foot off of its rubber roof ... I was positive that I was looking at expensive damge ...

*But*.. not one single ding/dint/mark on it... EXCEPT - the air conditioner on top...

One simply forgets that this model air conditioner are the few that have exposed fins... so about 30% of my air conditioner now has fins smashed in ... looks like someone just threw allot of golf balls at it ...

I have no idea if I need to be concerned about this having an affect on its cooling ability??? I am sure the answer is yes .. but just dont know how much so!!

Not much I can do to fix it I guess. Not even sure if they make a device to unbend the fins... but it does make you wonder if there was a reason that unlike 99.99% of the TT air conditoners I looked at today on the road as I drove why Outback did not go with the AC model that had their fins protected by a plastic shroud...


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi,

Yes the fin damage will hurt your A/C performace - it will be most noticed on very hot days.

You can purchase a tool called a fin comb that is sized to fit your condenser. The way these are specified are in fins per inch. I expect your unit is in the range of 10 fins per inch. Take a rule and count the fins in an inch and go to a parts store to order you one. They are made of plastic and should run around $10. You could also use a credit card size piece of plastic just take your time and work slow.

David


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

This is the first I've heard of a fin comb. Sounds interesting. I'll have to keep it in mind. The a/c on my prowler once got hit by hail and the damage to the rv itself is the reason it is now abandoned. The a/c, tho, came thru fine except for the fin damage. I spent a couple hours with a small screwdriver straightening out the fins. No problem -- a little time consuming, but the a/c was fine.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Fin combs work very well. I've needed to use one on my home ac unit a couple of times. simple to use and keeps the air flowing properly.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

they make a fin comb that has diffrent size ends that you clip on, so you cant go wrong. If you get caught on the road without, you can cut up a comb and use that. I had to do it on my car once and it got me home without over heating.
Lawton


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Ghosty,

Don't assume that because there are no dents showing, there's no roof damage.
The plywood underneath the rubber is pretty thin. A well placed hit by a hailstone, along the edge of a seam for example could crack or chip it. If it hailed hard enough to damage roofs on houses, I'd get it inspected by a professional.

Just my two cents.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I just straightened out the fins on my a/c unit but can't remember which size I used - I think it was 13? You can get a set that has all different sizes from a parts house that sells hvac equipment, but you might also find them at Home Depot. Just be very careful of the knuckles - those fins are sharp and your knuckles won't fair very well!


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice info Thanks on the Comb idea


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta love this forum. You learn something new everytime.

Thanks
Thor


----------

